
Show HN: Wireframe drawing library for JavaScript - tidwall
http://tidwall.com/pinhole/
======
safeharbourio
the code seems to be at [https://github.com/tidwall/pinhole-
js](https://github.com/tidwall/pinhole-js) in case anyone else needs to take a
look.

------
NTripleOne
Is it weird that I saw this and the first thing I wanted to see it used for
was a browser port of Elite?

------
lavie
good library!

